
Where did dogs come from? It turns out we don’t really know - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/05/where-did-dogs-come-from-it-turns-out-we-dont-really-know/
======
trevelyan
The article doesn't mention any of this research, but DNA evidence seems to
suggest that dogs were first domesticated in China 11,000 to 16,000 years ago:

<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/08/science/08dogs.html>

<http://www.archaeology.org/1009/dogs/>

------
nrkn
An interesting viewpoint, although I think the genetic evidence goes against
it:

[http://newguinea-singing-dog-
conservation.org/Tidbits/Origin...](http://newguinea-singing-dog-
conservation.org/Tidbits/OriginOfTheDog.pdf)

------
jcmoscon
If you see a painting of a dog in a rock, you will surely think it was painted
by somebody. If I said that the molecules where evolved during billions and
billions of years and formed the painting you would say for sure that I am
crazy. Now, the dog is much more complex than the dog painting and if I say
that the dog evolved during billions and billions of years, you should say
that I am totally nuts to think this, because for sure somebody MADE the
dog!!! Yes, God CREATED the dog!

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
Interesting conclusion[0]. Mine was that people created the dog as we know it,
and it's manifold breeds, by domesticating the wolf.

[0] Standard sarcasm on internet disclaimer.

~~~
jcmoscon
How do you create a dog? Breeding is different than creating.

